# Hogs and Used Diesel Oil?



## sullivanfire1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Have any of you heard of pouring used diesel oil on a downed tree for hogs to wallow in or on? If so can you give some details?? Do they like Shell Rotella or is Valvoline Premium Blue ok  Seriously any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## quackwacker (Apr 20, 2011)

The EPD says its a great way to kill hogs!


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Apr 20, 2011)

quackwacker said:


> The EPD says its a great way to kill hogs!



I don't get it, did you mean EPA (Evironmental Protection Agency)? I am certainly not going to pour 5 gallons of used oil on the ground. I have heard of pouring a qt on a log and the hogs will rub in it. I have also heard some say that "black gold" is nothing more than used diesel oil, not sure on that though.


----------



## Allen Waters (Apr 20, 2011)

I have seen old piece of carpet wrapped around a buried section of telephone pole before. turn the carpet bottom side out. soak carpet in used diesel, wrap and tack to pole, hogs will use to rub against. I think hogs are of the not too picky type.... most any used diesel will work. LOL


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 20, 2011)

I have heard it being put on a Burlap(carpet may work better though) sack then on a Tree...........but I like your idea of putting it on a tree that is already on the ground


----------



## Ben Athens (Apr 20, 2011)

Guys put diesel on corn to keep the deer and coons from eating it , does not slow down the hogs though. Pouring used oil on a log or stump works, they will rub on it .


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 20, 2011)

it tends to work better in the summer months when bugs bother them the most...used oil of any kind on the carpet or burlap for them to rub on will be a gift or so they will think and a light misting(nothing the EPA would be concerned about) of diesel "fuel" on your corn will keep the deer and coons off of it and may act as an attractant for the hogs


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Apr 21, 2011)

I've tried several time in different areas didn't change a thing from before coons kept coming in only one pig showed interest in it but soon grew bored with it we watched it closley on trail cam but no big changes cool aid and jello mix is where its at with some whole corn pigs seem to move in like herds of buffalo with that mix on the ground!


----------



## dick7.62 (Apr 23, 2011)

I was in a hunting club once and they were doing some bulldozer work on the property.  The bulldozer broke down and they worked on it at that spot.  They drained the oil out on the ground and the hogs tore up the ground where the oil was for a long time  afterwards.


----------



## hogman1 (Apr 23, 2011)

wow this is kind of a unusual thread. Its weird how the unusual will work in certain situations. Im not gonna go out and pour oil on the ground, but the jello and coolade thing might be worth trying!


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 25, 2011)

I ain't eating nothing that eats any kind of fuel. I imagine it can be absorbed through the skin too.
Ain't no doubt they like to rub in it though.


----------



## treemanjohn (Apr 28, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I ain't eating nothing that eats any kind of fuel. I imagine it can be absorbed through the skin too.
> Ain't no doubt they like to rub in it though.


You don't like BBQ carcinogens?


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 28, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I ain't eating nothing that eats any kind of fuel. I imagine it can be absorbed through the skin too.
> Ain't no doubt they like to rub in it though.



you might say the same thing if you knew what all they put inside



treemanjohn said:


> You don't like BBQ carcinogens?


kinda the same thing right


----------



## pwade (May 16, 2011)

Use one and a half quarts of diesel fuel to five gallon bucket of corn and mix together,pour it out in a pile and they will rub all it, also had alot of luck with krispi creme dougnuts ,also attracts alot of bears as well!


----------



## Davexx1 (May 29, 2011)

Down here in Fla hogs love to rub on the creosote/tar treated power poles of power lines that run out thru the wilderness areas.  Some the power poles have a 3' deep trench around each pole that the hogs have been rubbing on for years.  An interesting experiment would be to make a "rub post" of your own, put it in an active area, and see what happens .

Find an old creosote utility pole, cut it to a manageable length, take it out to an area where there are hogs, use post hole diggers to set the pole with about 3' or 4' exposed above ground, and watch it for activity.

I have heard of some creating the rub post but also:

drilling a bunch of downward angling holes into the wooden pole and filling them full of used oil or similar to enhance the smell and attractiveness.

wrapping/tying carpet around the pole, old tree, fence post, or ?? and soaked with ???

Pouring used motor oil on the ground doesn't seem like a good thing to do for the environment.

Dave


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 2, 2011)

Get a burlap bag, soak it in used motor oil and stake it to the ground or around a tree. In the 60's I was hunting Fort Stewart and noticed that 5 gallon oil cans the military discarded in the woods would have a hog wallow at the end of the can. A small amount of oil would leak out of the can and attract the hogs. How do they know oil will keep them free of bugs?


----------



## ben300win (Jun 2, 2011)

In the cattle business alot of farmers soak burlap or carpet in diesel fuel and tie it on a rope between 2 trees for the cows to go under. It keeps the flies and bugs off the cows. Never had any beef or pork that tasted like diesel.


----------



## cfishluver44 (Jul 23, 2011)

would vegatable oil work


----------



## drawedback (Jul 30, 2011)

cfishluver44 said:


> would vegatable oil work



I'm sure they will rub in vegetable oil, the reason that old farmers used to use burned motor oil or diesel for rubbing posts for their hogs is to kill lice and fleas that the hogs were prone to carry.


----------

